# Drain line under sidewalk



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

I need to run a 4" drain pipe under a sidewalk. Is there an easy way to do this?


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

cut a 4" piece of the sidewalk out and start digging? Or pull up the whole sidewalk pad?


----------



## TooledUp (Jul 7, 2009)

I do not think so. I think you can dig from both sides and then eventually under the walk until you have enough room to slide your pipe in there.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

With a smaller pipe you could use the pipe as a water drill, I did this once with 2" and went under a street - was a bear to do and took a jack hammer as modivation to the pipe. The city would not allow the street to be be dugup or even closed. I don't think you could do the water drill thing with 4" pipe.

Digging under half way from either side of the sidewalk would be my suggestion. Not easy I know, but should not be too bad.


----------

